# Topics > Smart home > Smart toothbrush >  TALO, smart toothbrush, Neluva, Inc., San Jose, California, USA

## Airicist

talobrush.com

youtube.com/channel/UC9ABrvQQrsiMAsANTrsG5UQ

facebook.com/talobrush

twitter.com/talobrush

linkedin.com/company/talobrush

instagram.com/talobrush

Co-founder and CEO - Aaron Silverberg

Co-founder - Brian Eastman

"TALO- Smart toothbrush perfectly cleans in seconds" on Indiegogo

----------


## Airicist

The 1st self-brushing toothbrush. Brushes your teeth in just 20 seconds

Apr 1, 2020




> GUM DISEASE, CAVITIES AND DENTAL PROBLEMS AFFECT OVER 50% OF THE POPULATION
> 
> This rate hasn't changed significantly in the last 30 years
> You still spend at least 25 hours a year brushing your teeth, if you're doing it properly
> 
> THE NEXT GENERATION OF DENTAL CARE
> 
> INSTANT
> Reduces 2-minute brush time
> ...

----------

